# Purple plant identification



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Plant number one. 
This plant throws them purple "leaves" up from the soil. I say leaves because it will also throw out white flowers in bunches of 3. None at this time so can't take a pic of them. The green plant isn't part of this plant it just fell over inbetween it. 


Plant number 2 
Really like this plant quick grower and will vine all over the ground or up a background.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

The first plant looks like a type of oxalis.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

MikeSmith said:


> The first plant looks like a type of oxalis.


Thanks ya looks like. Purple Shamrock Oxalis regnellii


----------

